# Jet model CTAS 10-1 right tilt, 3 HP 220V



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

That must a be very solid and durable saw. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Appreciate the review on an old machine, if there was a whole organized series or category of these I imagine that all of the posts asking about used craigslist items (including my occasional ones) would fizzle out.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Jet tools were made in Taiwan while others were made in China. I don't know about their present line, but if price is an indication, they may still be made in Taiwan.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the same saw, and love it. Been trouble free since I bought it of from craigslist.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I believe that is why they call it a great purchase, glad to hear you have some great service from this machine


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree 100% with the OPs review….

My CTAS is circa early 1980s, purchased used (and covered with surface rust) and rehabed by me.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Long term reviews are awesome. I've considered reviewing a few old or vintage tools/machinery that are still commonly available on the used market.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've got over 10 years on my *JET* left tilt with no issues to date. Looking forward to many more : )
Thanks for your review !


----------



## Goodski (Jan 18, 2011)

I also picked the saw up off of craigslist and I am slowly rehabbing the saw. Only things wrong with the saw when I got it for 100 bucks were a cut power cord, some surface rust on the table and the fence system was broken. I've fixed the first two problems and I'm getting close to getting a new fence put on. The machine it's self works great though motor runs quiet and powerful.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is an update on this saw. My original review was in 2013 and 4 years later, my original comments still stand. I use this saw almost every day. I cut wood of all sorts and aluminum plates. I did put on a new set of belts, but other than that, I haven't done anything else to it. I do check things like blade to fence and blade to miter slot but have not had to make any major adjustments. The saw is still vibration free and the bearings appear to be in good condition. Remember, this is a saw that was made in Taiwan back in the 80's, not China. I cannot speak for newer models of this saw. Since this saw has served me so well, there is no reason for me to ever buy a new saw. Off course buying a used machine of any kind has it's possible perils. If the original owner mistreated it, it may not be the fault of the manufacturer. In my experience, Jet has made very high quality machines, but as I said, I cannot speak for their present line. They, being in the upper price range of the consumer grade of machine tools, leads me to assume they are still making quality tools.


----------



## Housekeeper (Aug 19, 2019)

I found a JET CTAS-10-1 at a garage sale with a Unifence for $50. It was not well cared for. All works great except the tilt assembly as some missing teeth that is keeping the Saw from tilting. I am seeking a supplier for a new assembly. Please post


----------



## PrimoDude (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi.. I also have this saw but am frustrated with the 3 phased motor requirements.. I purchased the saw on Craigslisting not aware of the 220V 3 phased motor. I love the saw for its basic construction but unable to run it.
How does one convert this motor to 220V single phase if at all possible.. thanks..


----------



## PrimoDude (Jan 19, 2020)

> I found a JET CTAS-10-1 at a garage sale with a Unifence for $50. It was not well cared for. All works great except the tilt assembly as some missing teeth that is keeping the Saw from tilting. I am seeking a supplier for a new assembly. Please post
> 
> - Housekeeper


you might try erplacementparts.com I have found some hard to get parts there..


----------



## PrimoDude (Jan 19, 2020)

> Hi.. I also have this saw (10-3) but am frustrated with the 3 phased motor requirements.. I purchased the saw on Craigslisting not aware of the 220V 3 phased motor. I love the saw for its basic construction but unable to run it.
> How does one convert this motor to 220V single phase if at all possible.. thanks..
> 
> - PrimoDude


----------



## PrimoDude (Jan 19, 2020)

an update on the jet 10-3 table saw….
There is nothing wrong with the saw, everything works as it should.. If anyone is interested in a 3 phased 3 horse motor driven excellent wood cutting machine, its for sale.. I am not interested in running 3 phase wiring to keep it. And I am too old to venture into major woodworking. This also has the extended table accessories to handle large sheets of plywood.. E.mail me quick or I may auction it off at a local auction center.. $200.00 for the works.
PrimoDude.


----------



## RBDwoodcrafts (Apr 29, 2020)

Re:
Hi.. I also have this saw but am frustrated with the 3 phased motor requirements.. I purchased the saw on Craigslisting not aware of the 220V 3 phased motor. I love the saw for its basic construction but unable to run it.
How does one convert this motor to 220V single phase if at all possible.. thanks..

I have this same saw but in 14" (Jet CTAS-1416) it's also 7 1/2 hp 3 phase. I purchased a static phase converter to drop it down to Single phase. This does reduce the hp output by 1/3. So it's now operating at around 5hp. Which is still plenty, I never have issue with it bogging down.

Static Phase converters are pretty straight forward to wire up but I'd advise having an electrician wire it up or at least check your work before power up the saw.

If you have any questions let me know. 
-Dylan


----------

